# Apple Cinnamon Bbq Sauce



## krusher (Aug 20, 2008)

maybe it's because I have been up since 2 o'clock this morning, or I am just bored, but I made some sauce, and it is pretty good, I tried one I found on the net, but it tastes to asian for bbq, imo, heres the recipe for the one that I made, I changed around some things in my favorite sauce and came up with this:

1 stick butter
3 tbs of brown sugar
1/2 cup of apple juice
5 tbs worchestershire
2 cups ketchup
1/2 tsp cinnamon
3/4 cayenne pepper
1/8 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp chili powder

medium heat, bring to slow boil, cover and simmer for about an hour.

hope ya like it


----------



## biggiesize (Aug 20, 2008)

This sounds like what i've been looking for.I am hooked on this flavor. I got some Paula deen smoked apple and cinnamon last week. Its good but I tried to make my own and it was missing something. your recipe looks like it will fill the void. I smoked some apples with my meatloaf last week, just cored and spinkled cinnamon in the middle.They were good. maybe replace the applesauce with smoked.


----------



## krusher (Aug 20, 2008)

sounds like a good replacement, let me know how you like it.


----------

